# Blizzard - Glaubwürdigkeit ade? Bugusing und Exploiten  jetzt erlaubt



## Batze (28. Mai 2016)

*Blizzard - Glaubwürdigkeit ade? Bugusing und Exploiten  jetzt erlaubt*

Puh also ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll.
Momentan kochen so einige Foren und vor allem die Community auf Siedepunkt.

Folgendes (fiktives) Szenario:

Da gibt es eine Firma die seit Jahren, auch sehr Werbewirksam  gegen alles vorgeht was ehrlichen Spielern den Spielspass nimmt.
Sei es Cheating, Boting, Bugusing, permanent das ausnutzen von Programm Fehlern wie es nun immer mal vorkommt, genannt Exploits ausnutzen angeht.
Sehr Löblich. Die Bannwellen dieser Firma stehen in jedem Online Mag. und schlagen immer weider Wellen der Zustimmung.
Gerade erst wurde zu ihrem neuem Online Kracher bekannt gegeben das alle User die versuchen zu Betrügen diese ohne Vorwarnung gebannt werden. Da gab es Großen Zuspruch und Ablaus. So muss es sein und nicht anders.
Auch in den hauseigenen AGBs steht ganz klar dass das ausnutzen von Programm Fehlern (Exploiten) bestraft wird. Ohne wenn und Aber. Durchgeführt wurden dazu schon mehrere Bannwellen.
Auch Gerichtlich möchte sich diese Firma gegen Schummeleien wappnen und geht Firmen vor die Schummeleien erleichtern.
Und nun das, für viele in der Community der Supergau.

Was ist passiert? Und das ist jetzt Real und nicht mehr fiktiv.
Es geht um Blizzard und deren Spiel Diablo 3.
Speziell um den Charakter Mage und das Set des Feuervogels. Dort hat sich nicht nur ein Bug eingenistet sondern es sind gleich zwei, einer davon existiert übrigens schon seit längerem und wurde nicht gefixt, der andere, gab es schon auf dem PTR und auch nicht Gefixt. Das nebenbei zu Blizzards Patch/Fix Politik in Diablo 3.
Zusammen stürmt dieser Bugverseuchte Mage momentan die Ranglisten, und das mit einer Ausrüstung (Gear) was im Normalfall so nicht möglich wäre. Rausgefunden hat es mal wieder ein Chinese.
Wer Diablo 3 spielt, so Greater Rift 90+ in weit unter 10 Minuten mit Kill des Endbosses in 2-3 Sekunden mit absolutem Low Gear, Screen DPS unter 300k, sind dort möglich. Das als kleine Info. Ich gehe allerdings nicht weiter darauf ein wie der Bug funktioniert.
Es ist eben ein Bug, und wer es so macht nutzt diesen aus und macht sich damit der Ausnutzung=Exploiting schuldig. Von Blizzard gab es daher konsequent bis jetzt nur eine Antwort, Bann. Soweit gut und alles ok. So kennt man Blizzard.
Und nun?
Blizzard sieht die Situation und reagiert darauf, schön. Aber nicht so wie erwartet.

Erstmal gibt es eine gute Linke (von Blizzards Hauseigenem Klitschko )  und die Community liegt am Boden und ist angezählt.

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Deutschem Forum des Blizzard Community Managers Ulvareth


Spoiler



Was bedeutet das also für Saison 6? Es gibt viele Spieler, die diese unbeabsichtigten Fehler ausgenutzt und hohe Ränge erreicht haben. Wir möchten die Spieler aber nicht dafür bestrafen, dass sie von den im Spiel zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel Gebrauch machen. Also wird die aktuelle Funktionsweise des Sets für die Dauer von Saison 6 bestehen bleiben.



Genauer bringt es die Community Managerin Nevalistis des US Forum zur Sprache nach einer direkten speziellen Anfrage eines Users.


Spoiler



Posted by Skerzy
Is this to say there won't be punishment for people intentionally abusing these bugs?

Antwort:
Nope. We will not be taking action on accounts for this.


Rumms
Das war dann der K.O. die volle Breitseite gegen alle Legit Spieler.

Um es Kurz zu machen.
Mit diesem Posting erlaubt Blizzard ganz offiziell das Ausnutzen eines sehr Spiel entscheidenden Bugs und Exploits.
Dieser Bug wirft wie gesagt die ganzen Ranglisten durcheinander. Macht es Spielern leicht ihre Gems mal ganz schnell Hoch zu powern. Der Haupt Season Erfolg (Extraslot der Kiste) ist nur noch ein Schnäppchen usw.
Alles wofür Blizzard in Sachen Mogeleien bisher Stand, auch ihre eigenen AGBs dahinführend ist damit ad absurdum geführt.

Ok, eventuell mag ich ein wenig zu erbost sein. Auch Diablo 3 ist nur ein Spiel. Aber Hey, es geht hier eben um Spiele. Es geht um Betrügereien, es geht um das Ausnutzen von Betrügereien und zwar sehr gewollt.
Es kann nicht sein das eine Spiele Firma die auch PR Mäßig, ja ich sag das jetzt mal so, immer große Schlagzeilen macht wenn sie gegen so etwas vorgeht und nun allen Ehrlichen Spieler so einen Kinnhaken gibt.
Foren, egal ob in den Hauseigen Blizzard Foren, ob auf Arreat auf Reddit, oder auch in Buffed.de (da gibt es auch schon einen Artikel), die Community ist nicht wirklich entzückt, um es mal ganz Harmlos zu sagen. Sie Schäumt über.

Man hätte sagen können, wenn man es denn schon nicht Fixen kann, oder will in einer laufenden Season. 
Es tut uns leid, aber Jungs/Mädels, hütet euch vor Ausnutzung dieses Bugs, das kann/wird sonst mit einem Bann belegt da wir gegen Exploiter rigoros vorgehen.
Damit wäre alles Erledigt gewesen und halb so schlimm. 
Aber so.

Blizzard distanziert sich mit diesem Post momentan von allem was sie selbst seit Jahren immer angestrebt haben und was Ehrlichkeit in online Spielen angeht.

Ich habe Fertig, erstmal. Und schiebe erstmal Frust.
Meine Lieblings Spiele Firma hat hier ganz Großen Mist gebaut und ich selbst bin da sehr Enttäuscht.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2016)

Bugusing&co ist halt immer so ne Sache. Die, die das Spiel GANZ ernst nehmen, sind halt schnell angepisst, und WENN es dabei um Fälle geht, in denen Ranglisten wirklich wichtig sind, dann sogar zurecht. Aber die meisten Spieler, die so was nutzen, machen das sicher eher "unbedarft" um MAL etwas schneller voran zu kommen und haben mit Ranglistenrängen der "Hardcore-Fans" rein gar nichts zu tun. Die, die das wirklich exzessiv machen, sind halt Deppen. Aber soll man wegen denen dann gleich ALLE bannen, also auch einen Gelegenheitsspieler, nur weil der irgendwo was von einem "Exploit" mitbekommen hat, nicht mal genau weiß, was das Wort genau heißt, sondern es für eine Art legitimes Easteregg hält, um MAL schneller voranzukommen oder die Chance auf eine gute Waffe zu erhöhen? Vlt auch aus dem Grund, weil er aktuell an einer Stelle nicht mehr weiterkommt und durch den Exploit einfach nur sein Level steigern will, damit er 2-3 Skills ausbauen kann? 

An sich sollte man so was ja einfach per Patch fixen, und gut ist. DAS wäre viel wichtiger als hier bannen, da bannen usw.


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube so richtig mitbekommen um was es eigentlich geht hast du wohl nicht so richtig.


----------



## Worrel (30. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich glaube so richtig mitbekommen um was es eigentlich geht hast du wohl nicht so richtig.


Dann wäre das doch ein wunderbarer Anlaß, ihm das zu erklären.


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Steht eigentlich oben im Text.

Also natürlich ist Bugusing immer so eine Sache und eine Sache der Sichtweise.
Des anderen, Bugs wird es immer geben. ist auch klar.
Aber das Dilemma in dieser Sache ist doch das eine Firma vor allem eine die immer dagegen vorgegangen ist jetzt für bestimmte Spieler einen Freifahrtschein ausspricht, so nach dem Motto macht mal ist uns eh nur noch egal.

Stell dir das im momentan aktuellen The Division vor, da gibt es ja auch im Moment jede menge Bugs und die Spieler sind deshalb so ziemlich erzürnt. Was meinst du wenn Ubisoft sagen würde, ist uns doch egal, Cheatet fleißig weiter.
Und viele viele andere Spiele auch. 

Und wenn du Gelegenheits Spieler ansprichst die eventuell auf einen Bug stoßen und den unwissentlich nutzen, die dürfen natürlich nicht gesperrt werden, also da stimme ich voll zu.
Aber eben dieser spezielle Bug, den kann man als Gelegenheits Spieler gar nicht nutzen, man muss sein Gear exakt darauf anpassen, man muss sich also informieren. Das ist mutwilliges ausnutzen eines Bugs/Exploits.

Die Sache ist eben nicht der Bug an Sich, sondern das Blizzard gegen ihre eigene Einstellung handelt. 
Auf der einen Seite unterbinden sie alles an Bots und sonst welchen Drittprogrammen, und jetzt auf der anderen Seite ist es egal und sie erlauben offizielles Mogeln und eben jenes ausnutzen.
Das ist eben das schlimme an der Sache.
Wie will Blizzard bei den nächsten Bugs/Exploits da noch Glaubwürdigkeit vermitteln wenn sie man wieder die Bannkeule schwingen?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (30. Mai 2016)

Das ganze ist zwar eine Sache, die nicht wirklich schön ist... allerdings muss ich da mals eins fragen:

Betrifft dich das direkt überhaupt? Ich habe Diablo III ja selbst nur 2 mal in der Hauptstory durchgespielt, dann hat es mir auch gereicht... Aber es gibt doch dort keinen PVP oder? Und auf Ranglisten gucke ich da schon lange nicht mehr, was einfach daran liegt, dass fast in jedem Spiel entweder Cheater oder Exploiter oder sonst was an der Spitze stehen. Ob das bei Blizzard anders ist, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt ist. Aber bist du denn SO gut, dass du dich mit der Spitze messen kannst? Dann könnte ich deine Aufregung zumindest halbwegs nachvollziehen.

Ansonsten kann ich Blizzard verstehen. Da es keine anderen Spieler direkt betrifft, sehen sie natürlich keinen Grund, da was zu ändern, weil sie ansonsten recht unnötig Spieler vergraulen. Da wird der Teil der Spieler, zu dem du gehörst, die sich also über das Bugusing anderer aufregen, wesentlich geringer sein.

Korrigiere mich, wenn ich hier komplett daneben liege, aber für mich ist das so eine Sache: "Ist nicht schön, tut mir jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich weh" 


Edit: So wie du schon sagst, bei Division würde da jeder aufs Dach steigen... Da kann ichs dann halt wieder verstehen, weil vor allem im Endgame der Fokus auf PvP liegt. Wenn da dann einer ankommt, der durch irgendeinen Bug ein viel zu starkes Loadout hat, das kotzt mich an... Aber in einem PvE basierten Spiel... macht doch was ihr wollt, wenn es euch SO Spaß macht


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Ja ich spiele selbst sehr intensiv und versuche zumindest immer in die Ranglisten zu kommen. Irgendeine Motivation muss man ja haben.

Und ich möchte dich mal sehen, wenn du Online spielst, weiß ich ja nicht, wenn du null nach vorne kommst weil dich immer irgendwelche Leute abschießen die eben solche Bugs ausnutzen. Bestimmt nicht schön, oder.

Und wie gesagt, es geht hier eher um die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Auf der einen Seite gehen sie permanent gegen so etwas vor (kann man auch gut oder weniger gut finden),und auf der anderen Seite, eben jetzt genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Wieviel Prozent der D3 Spieler betrifft denn dieser Bug bzw. Ausnutzung des Exploids für die Rangliste?


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (30. Mai 2016)

Siehe meinen Edit   Ist halt der Fokus der Entwickler, und der liegt ganz klar auf PvP, da einen da sowas wesentlich mehr aufregt und einen meiner Meinung nach wesentlich größeren Spielerteil betrifft. Da werden halt andere Spieler merklich gestört durch Bugusing ect. So wie bei Diablo würdest du dir hier mit einem Fix wohl mehr Feinde als Freunde machen, da die, die den Exploit usw. ausnutzen, auf die Palme steigen werden (von wegen Teil des Spiels) und es den Rest einfach kaum interessieren wird.


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wieviel Prozent der D3 Spieler betrifft denn dieser Bug bzw. Ausnutzung des Exploids für die Rangliste?



Wenn man es genau nimmt und mal weiterblick.
Da du damit sehr viel leichter deine Gems aufwerten kannst in Höheren Stufen und diese Gems dann für alle Charaktere zur Aufrüstung des jeweiligen Gears benutzen kannst betrifft es global gesehen alle Spieler/Chars und damit das gesamte Spiel.


----------



## Worrel (30. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich oben im Text.


Ähm, ja, d'uh. Ich war vorhin wohl noch nicht ganz wach.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2016)

ich kenn mich jetzt nicht wirklich damit aus und weiß auch nicht, wie blizzard das früher gehandhabt hat.

ich stell mir deshalb zunächst mal folgende fragen: 1) ist das überhaupt ein "bug" im eigentlichen sinne oder ist einfach nur das balancing schief? und 2) wie soll man denn jemanden "bestrafen", der zufällig darauf gestoßen ist? sollte man den bannen, weil er sich die sache zunutze macht? würde ich -stand jetzt- mal nicht sagen.


----------



## Worrel (30. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich stell mir deshalb zunächst mal folgende fragen: 1) ist das überhaupt ein "bug" im eigentlichen sinne oder ist einfach nur das balancing schief?


Es geht wohl darum, daß unter bestimmten Umständen ein temporärer Schadensbonus dauerhaft aktiv ist.

Also ist es nicht "working as intended" und damit ein Bug.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (30. Mai 2016)

Na er meinte ja, dass man da schon ne spezifische Ausrüstung braucht, also nehme ich schon an, dass der Großteil das bewusst macht. Aber wie gesagt, da es hier "nur" um die Rangliste geht, wird die Priorität bei Blizzard da doch stark woanders liegen. 

Ich bin schon froh, wenn das Balancing bei Starcraft stimmt und an Overwatch fleißig geschraubt wird, vielleicht hole ich es mir dann auch mal irgendwann


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Blizzard hat sowas immer recht hart 'bestraft', in WoW gab es auch Fälle von 'rollbacks', also wo ggf. zu unrecht erhaltende Items wieder entfernt wurden bzw. der Charakter zurückgesetzt wurde.

Auch bei PvP bzw. Ranglistenspiele gab es IMO Anpassungen, Bestrafungen etc. ... so oder so hat Blizzard aber Exploits relativ fix mit Updates behoben, die von Batze veröffentlichten Aussagen von Mods sind schon eine 180° Wendung der bisherigen Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich kenn mich jetzt nicht wirklich damit aus und weiß auch nicht, wie blizzard das früher gehandhabt hat.
> 
> ich stell mir deshalb zunächst mal folgende fragen: 1) ist das überhaupt ein "bug" im eigentlichen sinne oder ist einfach nur das balancing schief? und 2) wie soll man denn jemanden "bestrafen", der zufällig darauf gestoßen ist? sollte man den bannen, weil er sich die sache zunutze macht? würde ich -stand jetzt- mal nicht sagen.



Zu 1
Ja es ist ein Bug. Es geht nicht um das eigentliche Balancing. Obwohl man natürlich jetzt sagen kann das jeder Bug hier oder da das Balancing wohl stört und in diesem Fall ganz erheblich. Es ist ein gravierender Programm Fehler mit dem du Exorbitant hohen Schaden austeilst mit vollkommenem Low Gear. Stell es dir so vor, du/ihr killst den Endboss in WoW in einem Mythik Raid mit Blauem/Grauem Gear und der Boss liegt innerhalb von Sekunden. So in etwa spiegelt sich der Bug wieder.

Zu 2
Da stimme ich zu, sagte ich auch bereits. Aber ich sagte auch, um genau diesen Bug auszunutzen (Genauer gesagt handelt es sich hier um den 4er Setboni des Feuervogel Sets des Mages, nicht um den 6er Boni Bug, den gibt es nämlich auch noch, aber der kann zufällig allen Legit Spielern passieren, da darf man natürlich nicht abstrafen) musst du dein Gear Exakt anpassen. Also nichts da mit zufällig. Das ein einzelner Spieler eventuell zufällig darauf gestoßen ist ist was ganz anderes. Es geht ja um die Nachahmer, und das ist mutwilliges Ausnutzen=Exploiten.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Blizzard hat sowas immer recht hart 'bestraft', in WoW gab es auch Fälle von 'rollbacks', also wo ggf. zu unrecht erhaltende Items wieder entfernt wurden bzw. der Charakter zurückgesetzt wurde.
> 
> Auch bei PvP bzw. Ranglistenspiele gab es IMO Anpassungen, Bestrafungen etc. ... so oder so hat Blizzard aber Exploits relativ fix mit Updates behoben, die von Batze veröffentlichten Aussagen von Mods sind schon eine 180° Wendung der bisherigen Vorgehensweise.



Und genau darum geht es am Ende. Die totale Kehrtwende seitens Blizzard. Und genau das ist es auch warum die Community so erbost ist. Nicht wegen dem Bug selbst, das kann passieren und wird auch immer wieder mal passieren.


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2016)

ich bin mir da nicht sicher, wie das Blizz tatsächlich in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat.
bin da zu wenig fokussiert drauf... spiele D3 nur ab und zu aus Spass.

Aber ist bei einem Bug nicht der Hersteller in der Schuld, denn er ist dafür verantwortlich?
Wie will er, rein "rechtlich" beweisen, dass der Spieler sowas mutwillig macht?
Auch wenns viel Vorbereitung bedarf, ist es DENNOCH möglich, dass man darauf stossen kann.
Das Problem ist intern vorhanden.

Ganz anders siehts dann mit anderen Cheatern aus, also mit Bots und sonstigen Zusatzprogrammen.
Da wird in das spiel, bzw in den Code eingegriffen. Da kann der Hersteller eigentlich nix machen, da die Probleme von extern kommen.

Soweit meine verquerte Denke


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Es geht ja um die Nachahmer, und das ist mutwilliges Ausnutzen=Exploiten.



auch in diesem fall würde ich mir mit einer "bestrafung" schwertun.
die exploiter nutzen ja nur aus, was ihnen das spiel vorgibt. es werden ja keiner 3rd-party-tools oä genutzt (DAS wäre was anderes).
verursacher ist blizzard.


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> ich bin mir da nicht sicher, wie das Blizz tatsächlich in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat.
> bin da zu wenig fokussiert drauf... spiele D3 nur ab und zu aus Spass.
> 
> Aber ist bei einem Bug nicht der Hersteller in der Schuld, denn er ist dafür verantwortlich?
> ...



Wie Blizzard da in der Vergangenheit reagiert und geregelt hat, kannst du dem post von Rabowke entnehmen. So und nicht anders hat Blizzard immer gehandelt, und nicht anders. Teilweise sehr Extrem. Eine Reaktion das man so etwas nicht haben will und auf keinen Fall duldet gab es aber immer.

Ach so, bei wie gesagt diesem Bug im Spiel kannst du ganz leicht sehen wer ihn benutzt. Dazu brauchst du noch nicht einmal Blizzard heißen.
Jeder Charakter wird mit seinem Profil mit dem er eine/seine Höchste Grift Stufe geschaft hat gespeichert. Dieses kann jeder in der Rangliste nachsehen, und nicht nur da, auch das Gear und alles was dazu gehört wird da gespeichert. Du kannst da, weil du eben ganz spezielles Gear brauchst also sehen das er eben jenen Bug ausgenutzt hat (Diese Info mal für nicht Diablo 3 Spieler).



Bonkic schrieb:


> auch in diesem fall würde ich mir mit einer "bestrafung" schwertun.
> die exploiter nutzen ja nur aus, was ihnen das spiel vorgibt. es werden ja keiner 3rd-party-tools oä genutzt (DAS wäre was anderes).
> verursacher ist blizzard.



Da hast du Recht. 
Aber wenn eine Firma wie Blizzard, die so etwas auch explizit in ihren AGBs stehen haben, also das ausnutzen von Bugs/Exploits und sich dadurch Vorteile erspielen bestrafen, und nicht nur Blizzard sondern auch viele andere Firmen haben das so stehen, aber die gehen eben sehr extrem gegen vor, auf einmal die totale Kertwende machen, wie Glaubwürdig ist das dann noch.?

Und da Danke ich Rabowke der es ganz gut beschrieben hat, es ist eben die Drehung um 180° bei diesen Thema.

Was passiert in Blizzards neustem Spiel wenn es da Bugs gibt die das gesamte Spiel auf den Kopf stellen und es Leute gibt die so etwas ausnutzen, zum Nachteil anderer?
Wie will Blizzard da jetzt reagieren?
Angesagt haben sie bei Overwatch das sie alle ohne Vorwarnung sperren die Bugs, Cheats o.Ä. ausnutzen. Wie kann Blizzard da jetzt noch Glaubwürdig vermitteln. Verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht.
> Aber wenn eine Firma wie Blizzard, die so etwas auch explizit in ihren AGBs stehen haben, also das ausnutzen von Bugs/Exploits und sich dadurch Vorteile erspielen bestrafen, und nicht nur Blizzard sondern auch viele andere Firmen haben das so stehen, aber die gehen eben sehr extrem gegen vor, auf einmal die totale Kertwende machen, wie Glaubwürdig ist das dann noch.?


 Als es noch das Auktionshaus gab, waren diese AGB in der Tat noch sehr wichtig - aber inzwischen? ^^ Nur weil die paar Spieler, die sehr auf die Rangliste achten, sich benachteiligt fühlen? Bei so was wie Overwatch oder Wow mit Clan-Wettbewerben usw ist das wieder was ganz anderes, da muss man das viel strenger betrachten als bei einem Spiel, das man an sich zu 99,9% für sich alleine oder mit nem Kumpel im CoOp spielt.

Ich finde es zwar auch "blöd", wenn Blizzard Leuten wie Dir nun vor den Kopf stößt mit der bei D3 neuen Vorgehensweise, aber da es ja nicht um PvP geht und auch das Auktionshaus nicht mehr da ist, es also NUR um den "virtuellen Schwanzvergleich" Rangliste geht, finde ich es eher vernachlässigbar. Du kannst ja einfach die, bei denen offensichtlich der Rang durch den Bug "erschlichen" wurde, für dich ausblenden, und schon rückst du ein paar Ränge nach oben    Evlt. schafft es Blizzard auch einfach nicht, den Bug zu beseitigen, und daher nun diese Entscheidung. Kann auch sein. 

Ich selber hab für mein Empfinden viel D3 gespielt, aber ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht mal, WO ich die Rangliste da finden kann    denn der Spaß ist doch das Monster-Metzeln, die Augenblicke, in denen man was tolles findet, und die Levelaufstiege, die man SELBER erspielt hat ohne Tricks - was interessieren mich da andere Spieler? ^^


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie Blizzard da in der Vergangenheit reagiert und geregelt hat, kannst du dem post von Rabowke entnehmen. So und nicht anders hat Blizzard immer gehandelt, und nicht anders. Teilweise sehr Extrem. Eine Reaktion das man so etwas nicht haben will und auf keinen Fall duldet gab es aber immer.
> 
> Ach so, bei wie gesagt diesem Bug im Spiel kannst du ganz leicht sehen wer ihn benutzt. Dazu brauchst du noch nicht einmal Blizzard heißen.
> Jeder Charakter wird mit seinem Profil mit dem er eine/seine Höchste Grift Stufe geschaft hat gespeichert. Dieses kann jeder in der Rangliste nachsehen, und nicht nur da, auch das Gear und alles was dazu gehört wird da gespeichert. Du kannst da, weil du eben ganz spezielles Gear brauchst also sehen das er eben jenen Bug ausgenutzt hat (Diese Info mal für nicht Diablo 3 Spieler).



Klar, die Kehrtwende, wenn sie so extrem ist, ist natürlich unschön.
Viel gravierender finde ich allerdings, dass gegen diesen, offensichtlich bekannten Bug, von Seiten Blizzards nix unternommen wird.

Bin halt immer noch der Meinung, dass eine Bug ein Fehler im Programm ist und vom Hersteller behoben werden sollte.
Denn so ist das Thema Bugusing auch schneller vom Tisch.


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Als es noch das Auktionshaus gab, waren diese AGB in der Tat noch sehr wichtig - aber inzwischen? ^^ Nur weil die paar Spieler, die sehr auf die Rangliste achten, sich benachteiligt fühlen? Bei so was wie Overwatch oder Wow mit Clan-Wettbewerben usw ist das wieder was ganz anderes, da muss man das viel strenger betrachten als bei einem Spiel, das man an sich zu 99,9% für sich alleine oder mit nem Kumpel im CoOp spielt.
> 
> Ich finde es zwar auch "blöd", wenn Blizzard Leuten wie Dir nun vor den Kopf stößt mit der bei D3 neuen Vorgehensweise, aber da es ja nicht um PvP geht und auch das Auktionshaus nicht mehr da ist, es also NUR um den "virtuellen Schwanzvergleich" Rangliste geht, finde ich es eher vernachlässigbar. Du kannst ja einfach die, bei denen offensichtlich der Rang durch den Bug "erschlichen" wurde, für dich ausblenden, und schon rückst du ein paar Ränge nach oben    Evlt. schafft es Blizzard auch einfach nicht, den Bug zu beseitigen, und daher nun diese Entscheidung. Kann auch sein.
> 
> Ich selber hab für mein Empfinden viel D3 gespielt, aber ehrlich gesagt wüsste ich nicht mal, WO ich die Rangliste da finden kann    denn der Spaß ist doch das Monster-Metzeln, die Augenblicke, in denen man was tolles findet, und die Levelaufstiege, die man SELBER erspielt hat ohne Tricks - was interessieren mich da andere Spieler? ^^



Sorry lieber Herbboy, aber das ist nun wirklich das Dümmste was du dazu sagen kannst.

Woher willst du wissen, der selbst nicht mehr spielt das es nur ein *paar *Spieler sind. Geh in die speziellen Foren, auch international und du wirst eines besseren Belehrt. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat was in einem Spiel gerade so abläuft sollte man lieber ein wenig distanzierter reagieren.
Kapiert um was es wirklich geht hast du leider immer noch nicht. Lies dir den Post von Rabowke noch mal durch, eventuell geht dir dann ein kleines Lichtlein auf.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte jetzt meine Antwort etwas ... nun ja, diplomatischer verfasst als unser Batze, aber ich muss ihm hier recht geben.

"Nur Monster schnetzeln" ist weder bei D3, noch bei WoW, das Ziel vieler tausender Spieler, sondern Ranking, PvP etc.pp.


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Klar, die Kehrtwende, wenn sie so extrem ist, ist natürlich unschön.
> Viel gravierender finde ich allerdings, dass gegen diesen, offensichtlich bekannten Bug, von Seiten Blizzards nix unternommen wird.
> 
> Bin halt immer noch der Meinung, dass eine Bug ein Fehler im Programm ist und vom Hersteller behoben werden sollte.
> Denn so ist das Thema Bugusing auch schneller vom Tisch.



Das ist die andere Seite. Es ist schon traurig zu sehen wie Blizzard mit dem Spiel umgeht.
Da gab es hier auch andere Threads, wo ich genau so etwas angeprangert hat, man mich als Diablo 3 Extrem Kontra hingestellt hat, was nicht stimmt. Ausgelacht hat man mich, aber du sprichst es an. Blizzard kümmert sich, um es harmlos zu sagen einen Dreck um Diablo 3.
Aber ist jetzt in diesen Fall egal. da geht es um was anderes, spiegelt aber genau das wieder. So ein Verhalten hätte es in WoW, Starcraft oder dem aktuellem Overwatch niemals gegeben.


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt meine Antwort etwas ... nun ja, diplomatischer verfasst als unser Batze, aber ich muss ihm hier recht geben.
> 
> "Nur Monster schnetzeln" ist weder bei D3, noch bei WoW, das Ziel vieler tausender Spieler, sondern Ranking, PvP etc.pp.



Hm ,ah ja ok, da gebe ich dir Recht und Entschuldige mich auch bei Herbboy . Diplomatisch war ich noch nie. Aber Danke das du weißt worum es eigentlich geht.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> [...]Aber Danke das du weißt worum es eigentlich geht.


Ich hab zwar die Blizzardspiele nicht so gespielt, wie du es tust, IMO hast du doch in WoW auch auf Progress gespielt, aber ich kann es zumindest nachvollziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2016)

Okay, wenn es echt so viele reine Ranking-Hunter gibt, dann ist mir das neu. Ich dachte, dass die, die das SO ernst nehmen, vlt 2-3% der Leute sind, die halbwegs regelmäßig spielen. Bei dem ganzen Gebashe INSBESONDERE der Hardcore-Gamer gegenüber D3 hatte ich gedacht, dass gerade DIE Leute das Game eh nicht spielen wollen...    Dann ist das Problem halt echt doofer als ich dachte. Aber trotzdem ist es immer noch was ganz anderes als bei einem Spiel wie Overwatch oder WoW, wo es auch PvP gibt und wo es ein Nachteil IM SPIEL ist, wenn man auf einen so künstlich hochgepushten Gegner trifft. 

Ich frage mich aber, worauf der Thread überhaupt hinaus will - sollen wir jetzt alle zustimmen und gemeinschaftlich heulen? ^^  Denn es geht ja nicht um eine Petition oder so was    oder wolltest du nur Meinungen einfangen? Meine ist da halt, dass ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum manche eine Rangliste SO ernst nehmen, dass es ihnen den Spielspaß verdirbt, vor allem wenn es eh immer wieder Bugs&co gibt, die eine Weile ausgenutzt wurden


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube Batze wollte seinen Frust zum Ausdruck bringen und andere Spieler darüber informieren ...


----------



## Batze (30. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, wenn es echt so viele reine Ranking-Hunter gibt, dann ist mir das neu. Ich dachte, dass die, die das SO ernst nehmen, vlt 2-3% der Leute sind, die halbwegs regelmäßig spielen. Bei dem ganzen Gebashe INSBESONDERE der Hardcore-Gamer gegenüber D3 hatte ich gedacht, dass gerade DIE Leute das Game eh nicht spielen wollen...    Dann ist das Problem halt echt doofer als ich dachte. Aber trotzdem ist es immer noch was ganz anderes als bei einem Spiel wie Overwatch oder WoW, wo es auch PvP gibt und wo es ein Nachteil IM SPIEL ist, wenn man auf einen so künstlich hochgepushten Gegner trifft.
> 
> Ich frage mich aber, worauf der Thread überhaupt hinaus will - sollen wir jetzt alle zustimmen und gemeinschaftlich heulen? ^^  Denn es geht ja nicht um eine Petition oder so was    oder wolltest du nur Meinungen einfangen? Meine ist da halt, dass ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum manche eine Rangliste SO ernst nehmen, dass es ihnen den Spielspaß verdirbt, vor allem wenn es eh immer wieder Bugs&co gibt, die eine Weile ausgenutzt wurden


Es geht immer noch darum das eine Firma die immer gegen etwas ist auf einmal genau das gegenteil macht. Vollkommen unabhängig um welches Spiel es sich handelt. Blizzard hat bei jeden seiner Spiele die gleichen AGBs und Verhaltensweisen hervorgehoben.
Wie gesagt, stell dir so ein Verhalten Blizzards gegenüber WoW vor, auch außerhalb des WoW PVP. es geht hier nicht um PvP, sondern um das Verhalten einer Firma gegen ihre eigenen Regeln. Hatte ich oben schon angepostet. 
WoW, Endboss in Blau/Grauen Gear...liegt in 3-5 Sekunden. Also den Weltweiten Bash würde ich mir gerne reinziehen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube Batze wollte seinen Frust zum Ausdruck bringen und andere Spieler darüber informieren ...


Das unter anderen.
Und ja, ich und nicht nur ich sind Extrem gefrustet, und wie gesagt nicht wegen dem Bug sondern wegen dem verhalten von Blizzard. Nur darum geht es. Es geht nicht um Diablo 3 nicht um irgendein Spiel, sondern um wie du es erkannt hast die totale Kertwende in Sachen Bug/Exploit Ausnutzung. Nur darum geht es.


----------

